# How much for a sunroom?



## Puesyo (24 Apr 2006)

Hi
Just want to get an idea... For any of you who have sunrooms or ever looked into it. How much would it cost me to build a small one in my house, say 10 feet by 12 feet, aprox. I am in Dublin South. Any bulk figure will do... it's just to get a rough idea. Thanks!


----------



## beldin (24 Apr 2006)

Well for the limerick area we have gotten 3 quotes around the 20 -21K mark
Same approx size , don't know what the Dublin market is like.  Check out the key posts .. 
http://www.askaboutmoney.com//showthread.php?t=2706


----------



## the chippie (24 Apr 2006)

a friend of mine got theirs done last summer and got 3 quotes (1)E42000,(2)E35000,  but then got a quote from a crowd in bray/greystones, for E23000 which more like it! anything over that is just craze, sunrooms are just like conservatories apart from a tiled roof and a few brick walls. the chippie


----------



## JAM (25 Apr 2006)

We have a sun room being built at the moment, ours is costing just over 20K. We are in North Co. Dublin. We are delighted with its progress, Mr JAM would be able to tell you dimensions better, but I think it is 9x12ft.


----------



## hopalong (2 Apr 2007)

could you let me know the builder,s phone number so i could get a quotation please.


----------



## girlie (3 Apr 2007)

Can you also send me on the builders details as we are getting some crazy quotes at the moment for a sunroom 12X12


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Apr 2007)

Regardless of the price, if you intend using the sunroom all year round then make sure the insulation and heating are well sorted. Built one last year, north facing ( are ye mad I hear you say) as was only direction available. Get brilliant morning and evening sun and last summer was great. However as put in both rads onto regular oil heating and underfloor, found that we were well able to use it right through the winter and was very comfortable. Builder was very particular about insulation and I think it paid off.


----------



## hopalong (4 Apr 2007)

so you have radiators and also underground heating ,are they all off the central heating?


----------



## wolfspeed (5 Apr 2007)

Will have to check the dimensions for sure, but I think it is 12x10 got it done last year for €16500. Excellent value - high spec - no problems at all. North county Louth area. Shopping around pays off.


----------



## hopalong (7 Apr 2007)

has anyone installed a velux window in there sunroom/extension,as i,m trying to find out if there is a cold spot underneath it,or is the heat retention still good.i would like to gain the light coming in 2 velux windows,but would leave just one if the new room is to cold.


----------



## Cameo (10 Apr 2007)

Got a quote of €27 for a 12 * 12, two velux windows, one set of double doors, downlights, tiled roof (concrete (I think) to match existing roof), plastered finish. Dublin.

Got impression price was negotiable although have not proceeded yet.

Got another quote of about €40K for a 14 * 12 for a wooden one. with floor to ceiling glass all round.


----------



## Cameo (6 Sep 2007)

Update: Got a final price and proceeding with sunroom

Price €21.5 

13' by 13' external dimensions  - one set of double doors. price includes two velux windows, downlighters, laminate flooring, plastered finish inside, 13' by 13' decking plus lights.- roof is tin


- location dublin


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Sep 2007)

hopalong said:


> so you have radiators and also underground heating ,are they all off the central heating?


 
one regular double rad and one high output rad with fan both connected to the kerosene main system. THe underfloor is deviheat electric matting under the tiles. I know this is a bit like belt and braces but gives a choice and the tiles are toasty warm underfoot in winter. 

( sorry didnt realise hadnt replied until the post came up again today )


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Sep 2007)

hopalong said:


> has anyone installed a velux window in there sunroom/extension,as i,m trying to find out if there is a cold spot underneath it,or is the heat retention still good.i would like to gain the light coming in 2 velux windows,but would leave just one if the new room is to cold.


 
Two veluxes, facing east & west respectively in a slated roof with timber ceiling. Great sun at morning & evening, couldnt say I've noticed any cold-spots and the room is 19' x 14' with a half-hexagon bay out of it at one end. 

BTW our room is facing north ( mad you say but only direction available ) and sunlight to room is still brilliant with the east/west veluxes.


----------



## Optimistic (6 Sep 2007)

Hi, We built our one ourselves and costs for a 15 feet by 13 feet are:
Windows and one set of French doors (all PVC with K glass): 3600 euros. Roof: 10000 euro. foundations and low walls, insulation:  1500 euro.  Timber ceiling and window boards were expensive at 1500 euros, but it is a nice timber. Tiles; 1000 euro Hope this helps. Optimistic


----------



## angela59 (6 Sep 2007)

hi there,

we put in a sunroom about 3 years ago.  18ft by 16 ft, it was 23,000 for construction and 17,000 for windows they were marvin aluclad.  We went for underfloor devi heat (not the mat version).   In the roof we have vittral glazing a bit like velux.  It is a great addition to the house.


----------



## Silvergirl (22 Jan 2008)

Hi,

Just wondering if there was anymore updates on 'cold spots' or tips for a north facing sunroom?

We are putting in one approx 14 x 12ft in a new build and I want to put in 3 x velux windows making up an overall 4.5sqm - these will also face north - no choice it's the pitch of the roof.

Any tips etc would be appreciated - should we treble glaze the sun room windows and doors? 

My husbands folks' sunroom is like a fridge at night and it's only 3 years old, has a tiled outside / vaulted wood inside roof so am worried that ours will freeze the adjoing rooms or cost us a fortune to heat.

Thanks
S


----------



## nt00deep (22 Jan 2008)

Why would you need velux windows in a sunroom.  It's not like you'd be short of sunlight without them.


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Jan 2008)

nt00deep said:


> Why would you need velux windows in a sunroom.  It's not like you'd be short of sunlight without them.



That's exactly the reason why you would put in the velux windows.  Generally it brings light into the sunroom and the house itself.

I understand two radiators are a good idea also.


----------



## catherined (30 Apr 2010)

Hello Jam, know this was a while ago, but could you provide the name of the builder that helped you with your sunroom?  I'm thinking it might be a cheaper way of getting an extra room on the house rather than a proper extension!  Love the idea of rads and underfloor heating...cool.


----------



## corkgal (30 Apr 2010)

The velux help light the rooms that the sun room has robbed of light.


----------



## browtal (30 Apr 2010)

We have a sun room 12 x 10. with solid tiled roof. It is well insulated with 3 walls of windows and french doors. We have a large radiator across the longest wall. In cold weather it is very cold in the morning but heats up by 11am ish. I wonder if we had triple glazed it would it be better. I leave the curtains closed in Winter and that helps. One word of caution make sure to have it big enough, as big as you can reasonably fit.  We live in ours, our living room is only used at night, as the sun room is so nice and bright, we love it, we are lucky to have a south facing aspect. Best of luck browtal


----------

